# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Ξένα πλοία - Foreign Ferries >  Scotia Prince [Stena Olympica]

## Trakman

Το Scotia Prince, που εκτελεί για το φετινό καλοκαίρι κρουαζιέρες μεταξύ Ανκόνας-Cesme

Χαρισμένη στους Leo, mastrokostas, TSS APOLLON, proussos, BULKERMAN, Maroulis Nikos, nikosnasia, Nissos Mykonos, gnikles

Trakakis_P8305934.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Σούπερ η φωτογραφία! Το πλοίο είναι αδελφάκι του κάποτε "δικού μας" ΕΓΝΑΤΙΑ ΙΙΙ της Ελ.Μες.

Μόνο που δεν κάνει κρουαζιέρες αλλά τακτικά δρομολόγια ανάμεσα στα 2 λιμάνια για λογαριασμό της Marmara Lines.
Φεύγει κάθε Σάββατο βράδυ από την Ανκώνα για ένα ταξίδι 2 ημερών και κάτι.

----------


## Trakman

Σ'ευχαριστώ για τη διόρθωση ¶ρη! Νόμιζα πως ήταν κρουαζιέρα το συγκεκριμένο δρομολόγιο! :Wink:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Σκετη Αεροφωτογραφια!  Οτι και να γραψω θα ειναι λιγο!  Μπραβο Γιωργο!!!

----------


## DimitrisT

Μαγική φωτογραφία όπως πάντα Γιώργο.Συγχαρητήρια!!!!



> Μόνο που δεν κάνει κρουαζιέρες αλλά τακτικά δρομολόγια ανάμεσα στα 2 λιμάνια για λογαριασμό της Marmara Lines.


Είναι ο αντικαταστάτης του Cesme που έχει πουληθεί  :Wink:

----------


## DimitrisT

10/8 Στη ράδα του Τσεσμέ.
DSCF7049.jpg

DSCF7052.jpg
Αφιερωμένες στους φίλους Ellinis,Trakman και σε όλους τους φίλους που ανεφέρει  :Wink: .

----------


## gioannis13

Αυτη την στιγμη 30/08 17.45 περνει το καναλι απο Κορινθιακο για Σαρωνικο  :Smile:

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Το Scotia Prince, που εκτελεί για το φετινό καλοκαίρι κρουαζιέρες μεταξύ Ανκόνας-Cesme
> 
> Χαρισμένη στους Leo, mastrokostas, TSS APOLLON, proussos, BULKERMAN, Maroulis Nikos, nikosnasia, Nissos Mykonos, gnikles
> 
> Trakakis_P8305934.jpg



Πολύ ζωντανή φωτογραφία!!Λες και είμαι πάνω στη γέφυρα και το βλέπω!!

----------


## Leo

> Αυτη την στιγμη 30/08 17.45 περνει το καναλι απο Κορινθιακο για Σαρωνικο


Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι και την ερχόμενη Δευτέρα θα είναι εκεί, κατά τα λεγόμενα του Ellinis....  Όσοι πιστοί, προέλθετε  :Wink: 

*Να σχολιάσω την φωτογραφία του Trakman? Τα λόγια είναι περιττά

----------


## mastrokostas

> Το Scotia Prince, που εκτελεί για το φετινό καλοκαίρι κρουαζιέρες μεταξύ Ανκόνας-Cesme
> 
> Χαρισμένη στους Leo, mastrokostas, TSS APOLLON, proussos, BULKERMAN, Maroulis Nikos, nikosnasia, Nissos Mykonos, gnikles
> 
> Trakakis_P8305934.jpg


 Γεια σου Γιωργαρεεεεεε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## gnikles

> Το Scotia Prince, που εκτελεί για το φετινό καλοκαίρι κρουαζιέρες μεταξύ Ανκόνας-Cesme
> 
> Χαρισμένη στους Leo, mastrokostas, TSS APOLLON, proussos, BULKERMAN, Maroulis Nikos, nikosnasia, Nissos Mykonos, gnikles
> 
> Trakakis_P8305934.jpg


 ΔΙΑΜΑΝΤΙ!!!!!

----------


## Stylianos

Στον νέο μόλο το πλοίο...ιδού και τα πειστήρια... :Very Happy: 

DSC02549.JPG

DSC02550.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Scotia Prince φωτογραφημένο στο ΝΜΔ στις 20/10/2010. Χαρισμένη σε Stylianos, gnikles, mastrokostas, Leo, BULKERMAN, gioannis13, DimitrisT, T.S.S. APOLLON & Trakman :Wink:  :Razz: .

SCOTIA PRINCE 01 20-10-2010.jpg

SCOTIA PRINCE 02 20-10-2010.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Υπάρχουν στοιχεία για το πλοίο ??

----------


## τοξοτης

> Υπάρχουν στοιχεία για το πλοίο ??


ΑΚΥΡΟ , βρήκα στοιχεία

*Stena Olympica - Scotia Prince*
http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/StenaOlympica1972.html



*Stena Olympica (1972-1982)**Stena Olympica was built by Titovo Brodogradiliste, Kraljevica, Yugoslavia, one of four similar ships delivered between 1972-74. Stena Olympica andStena Scandinavicacarried 1500 passengers with 870 berths on the longer G&ouml;teborg-Kiel route, whilstStena Jutlandica and Stena Danica carried 1800 passengers with 105 berths on the shorter G&ouml;teborg-Frederikshavn route. The former pair were later stretched with new centre sections by subsequent owners, whereas the the latter pair received a second full-height trailer deck by Stena.* *Stena Olympica entered service with Stena Line in 1972 between G&ouml;teborg-Kiel, Kors&ouml;r-Kiel and G&ouml;teborg-Frederikshavn. In 1982 she was sold to Prince of Fundy Cruises, Maine, USA, and renamed Scotia Prince, entering service between Portland, Maine (USA) and Yarmouth, Nova Scotia (Canada). In 1986 Scotia Prince was lengthened by 18m in Germany. She was laid up during the winter of 1988/89, and the following winter served between Florida and Mexico. During the winter of 2002/2003 she ran for Yucatan Express between Tampa and Yucatan/ Merida* 


*Scotia Prince*
*(Prince of Fundy: 1982- )**Stena Olympica entered service with Stena Line in 1972 between G&ouml;teborg-Kiel, Kors&ouml;r-Kiel and G&ouml;teborg-Frederikshavn. In 1982 she was sold to Prince of Fundy Cruises, Maine, USA, and renamed Scotia Prince, entering service between Portland, Maine (USA) and Yarmouth, Nova Scotia (Canada). In 1986 Scotia Prince was lengthened by 18m in Germany. She was laid up during the winter of 1988/89, and the following winter served between Florida and Mexico. During the winter of 2002/2003 she ran for Yucatan Express between Tampa and Yucatan/ Merida.*

----------


## τοξοτης

Μερικές ακόμη φωτογραφίες του

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...ce_mg_5988.jpg

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...ce_mg_5990.jpg

----------


## gnikles

> Το Scotia Prince, που εκτελεί για το φετινό καλοκαίρι κρουαζιέρες μεταξύ Ανκόνας-Cesme
> 
> Χαρισμένη στους Leo, mastrokostas, TSS APOLLON, proussos, BULKERMAN, Maroulis Nikos, nikosnasia, Nissos Mykonos, gnikles
> 
> Trakakis_P8305934.jpg


 Ζωγράφισες πάλι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




> Το Scotia Prince φωτογραφημένο στο ΝΜΔ στις  20/10/2010. Χαρισμένη σε Stylianos, gnikles, mastrokostas, Leo,  BULKERMAN, gioannis13, DimitrisT, T.S.S. APOLLON & Trakman:wink::razz:.
> 
> SCOTIA PRINCE 01 20-10-2010.jpg
> 
> SCOTIA PRINCE 02 20-10-2010.jpg


 Ευχαριστω πολύ!!!!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ ΣΤΗ ΔΡΑΠΕΤΣΩΝΑ ΤΟΣΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ; ΑΝΑΚΑΤΕΥΟΝΤΑΙ ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ; ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΜΕΛΛΟΝ.ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗΣ 1972 ΚΑΙ ΛΙΓΑ ΦΟΡΤΗΓΑ...

----------


## despo

Βλέποντας την ιστορία του πλοίου τα τελευταία χρόνια, έχω την εντύπωση οτι έχει έρθει εδώ για να ξεχειμωνιάσει. Τωρα όσον αφορά το μέλλον του σίγουρα αναζητεί υποψήφιους αγοραστές/ναυλωτές, διότι η γραμμή Ιταλίας/Τουρκίας οπου δραστηριοποιήθηκε τον τελευταίο καιρό συνεχώς φθίνει στον επιβατικό τομέα και δεν ξέρω κατα πόσο θα μπορέσει να βρεί ξανά ρόλο ενεργό.

----------


## AegeanIslands

Πολυ πιθανον να εκτελει το Δρομολογιο Μπαρι-Δυραχιο τη νεα σεζον...

----------


## High1

[QUOTE=despo;419113]Τωρα όσον αφορά το μέλλον του σίγουρα αναζητεί υποψήφιους αγοραστές/ναυλωτές, διότι η γραμμή Ιταλίας/Τουρκίας οπου δραστηριοποιήθηκε τον τελευταίο καιρό συνεχώς φθίνει στον επιβατικό τομέαQUOTE]

Αναζητά αγοραστές, καθώς έχουν περάσει για επιθεώρηση 2-3 :Wink: 




> Πολυ πιθανον να εκτελει το Δρομολογιο Μπαρι-Δυραχιο τη νεα σεζον...


Ξέρουμε κάτι παραπάνω?? Το αγόρασαν/το ναύλωσαν το καραβάκι τελικά?

----------


## despo

Αγαπητέ μου φίλε προς αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων, γράφω καθαρά οτι πρόκειται για προσωπικές απόψεις και τίποτα παραπάνω.

----------


## Apostolos

Και αυτό ΝΕΛ???  :Smile:

----------


## τοξοτης

> Και αυτό ΝΕΛ???


Αγαπητέ μου δε γνωρίζω τι μπορεί να ξέρεις για να εκφράζεις αυτή την απορία αλλά για κοίτα καμμιά φορά οι συμπτώσεις

Προφητική η φωτογραφία του φίλου Pantelis2009 ???????



Το Scotia Prince δίπλα στο υπό επισκευή πρώην Μυρτιδιώτισσα νυν AQUA MARIA της ΝΕΛ. Τυχαίο ?????

----------


## Apostolos

Να βάλω την διαφήμηση της cosmote?
 :Wink:

----------


## τοξοτης

> Να βάλω την διαφήμηση της cosmote?


 
Του ΟΤΕ του ΟΤΕ είναι

----------


## MIOU

Γνωρίζει κανείς για το νέο πλοίο της ΝΕΛ που έρχεται αύριο; Το όνομα αυτού "ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ" και καλορίζικο στα νερά μας.
Απλά όποιος γνωρίζει ας γράψει για τό ιστορικό του πλοίου. Ευχαριστώ εκ των προταίρων.

----------


## τοξοτης

Σύμφωνα με το παρακάτω  πρόκειται για το γνωστό <ταχύπλοο> Αγουδημόπλοιο ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ

Aντικατάσταση του Θεόφιλος από το Πηνελόπη - ΕΡΤonline Ειδήσεις

16 Δεκ. 2010 *...* Το *πλοίο Πηνελόπη* ιδιοκτησίας Μίμη Αγούδημου ναύλωσε η Ναυτιλιακή Εταιρεία Λέσβου προκειμένου να αντικαταστήσει το πλοίο Θεόφιλος στα .................

Περισσότερα στοιχεία για το πλοίο εδώ :

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...C5%CB%CF%D0%C7

----------


## Leo

Ο Σκωτσέζος Πρίγκιπας, μας την έκανε με ελαφρά πηδηματάκια για ύποπτα μέρη  :Confused: 

scotia_prince.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας ΄δούμε πως το είχε συλλάβει ο φακός μου στο ΝΜΔ στις 11/02/2011.
Χαρισμένη σε Leo, τοξότης, Apostolos, despo, High1, AegeanIslands και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Wink: .


SCOTIA PRINCE 04 11-02-2011.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Στα αντίστοιχα Groups της Yahoo αναφέρουν, ότι θα εκτελεί duty free κρουαζιέρες από Ινδία για Κεϋλάνη  :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστούμεα φίλε Appia_1978, για την πληροφορία, ευτυχώς δεν ακούσαμε τα χειρότερα  :Wink:

----------


## despo

Να ευχαριστήσω το φίλο Παντελή για τη φωτογραφία και να πώ οτι είναι ευτύχημα που βρήκε ρόλο για να ξαναδουλέψει, αν και η περιοχή που πάει είναι ύποπτη για τη συνέχεια ...

----------


## Appia_1978

Παρακαλώ, ευχαρίστησή μου να ενημερώσω τους φίλους μου.

Αναφέρεται, ότι η ναύλωση είναι για 14 μήνες με option για περαιτέρω και θα εκτελεί δρομολόγια μεταξύ Tuticorin (Ινδία) και Colombo (Κεϋλάνη).

----------


## Ellinis

Eκεί που είχε ταξιδέψει για λίγο, 20 χρόνια πριν, το ιστορικό ΑΠΠΙΑ.

----------


## pantelis2009

¶λλη μιά απο τις 11/02/2011 χαρισμένη σε Ellinis, Appia_1978, despo, Leo και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Wink:  

SCOTIA PRINCE 05 11-02-2011.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Τελικά τα σχέδια για την μονιμη ακτοπλοοική σύνδεση Ινδίας - Σρι Λανκα απέτυχε. Λόγω χρεών της εταιρείας του τελικά πωλήθηκε για σκράπ.
Κρίμα γιατί η υποδοχή του στα μέρη εκείνα ήταν αξιοσημείωτη.....

----------


## Rocinante

Αλλο ένα βιντεάκι καθώς και ένα Link απο την Wikipedia με ένα ιστορικό του πλοίου...




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scotia_Prince_Cruises

----------


## Rasa Sayang

Stena Line ferry schedule with Stena Olympica was one of my first brochures I start collecting from the travel agency in my youth (1976)

- after Stena chartered and built bigger ships she started a sucessfull career in USA as a night ferry

here the deck plans of SCOTIA PRINCE ex STENA OLYMPICA:
Scotia Prince DP ex Stena Olympica.jpg

----------

